# MFS style template



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

Saw this video over the weekend when I was considering bying the Festool MFS, i was so impressed I have ordered the two Whiteside bits and will make one once they arrive.

http://youtu.be/InipG5bb7B4


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That young fellow has a top notch shop set up there. He is on the right track and very talented. I like to see young budding craftsman.
Thanks for posting the video, ED, I very seldom watch one that long but enjoyed watching that fellow in action.
Herb


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> That young fellow has a top notch shop set up there. He is on the right track and very talented. I like to see young budding craftsman.
> Thanks for posting the video, ED, I very seldom watch one that long but enjoyed watching that fellow in action.
> Herb


10-4 on the top notch shop, really made me feel old though


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That kids got skills ! I wonder which bank he robbed to get all those toys


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> That kids got skills ! I wonder which bank he robbed to get all those toys


connected...


----------



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

Found you... Hello! Thanks everyone. There was a mention of this forum in a comment on my video so figured I'd check in. This place looks awesome! I look forward to learning from all of you here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely built jig. It is limited by the size of the short legs but it would be more convenient for many projects. It would be interesting to know how long the plywood lasts.

I opted to go with the Trend Varijig. They are always coming up with new uses and accessories. One leg with the feather board is easily clamped to keep your wood feeding smooth and snug to your fence.

With either of these jigs unless your router straddles both sides of the jig it helps to add a foot to the bottom of your router for stability. Trend routers come with a foot that attaches to their sub base plate. A piece of material the same thickness as your jig can be fixed to other router sub base plates with double sided carpet tape.

Welcome to the forums Kriss.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> Found you... Hello! Thanks everyone. There was a mention of this forum in a comment on my video so figured I'd check in. This place looks awesome! I look forward to learning from all of you here.


That was me . I left you a message hoping you'd join, I go by MartyBlue78 on YouTube . Welcome to the forum Kriss 

I have to say you've certainly acquired some great skills already , and that shop is incredibly set up.
I'm learning a lot still and decided to go with Festool for most of my tools . Seem top notch to me


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> Found you... Hello! Thanks everyone. There was a mention of this forum in a comment on my video so figured I'd check in. This place looks awesome! I look forward to learning from all of you here.


Kriss I see your from Canada . I was wondering which province . I'm in eastern BC


----------



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Kriss I see your from Canada . I was wondering which province . I'm in eastern BC


I'm in southern Ontario. A bit far away.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> I'm in southern Ontario. A bit far away.


Well that's unfortunate as I was hoping you were down the street lol

Kriss I've often wondered how good the Festool miter saw is at dust extraction ? Btw you certainly made the best out of a small area as I'm in a 22/26 garage and it's driving me crazy


----------



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Well that's unfortunate as I was hoping you were down the street lol
> 
> Kriss I've often wondered how good the Festool miter saw is at dust extraction ? Btw you certainly made the best out of a small area as I'm in a 22/26 garage and it's driving me crazy


Yeah, the space is tight... but I'm happy because it's at capacity now and thus it keeps me from stacking up more tool purchases 

Regarding the Festool miter saw, yeah, dust collection is much better compared to my previous one (a DeWalt), but I wouldn't call it magic either. Still makes dust, and I have to vacuum around it... more often than I would like. While in the market for an upgrade, the one feature that made me keep coming back to the Kapex was its depth limit. I use it in the video around the 6:00 mark; I like that feature, a lot.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> Yeah, the space is tight... but I'm happy because it's at capacity now and thus it keeps me from stacking up more tool purchases
> 
> Regarding the Festool miter saw, yeah, dust collection is much better compared to my previous one (a DeWalt), but I wouldn't call it magic either. Still makes dust, and I have to vacuum around it... more often than I would like. While in the market for an upgrade, the one feature that made me keep coming back to the Kapex was its depth limit. I use it in the video around the 6:00 mark; I like that feature, a lot.


Thanks for the reply Kriss . It's great getting a review from an owner .
I'm quite amazed at your skill set already . Have you been at this your whole life?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

It looks like it could be easily modified to also hold templates for all sorts of guides


----------



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Thanks for the reply Kriss . It's great getting a review from an owner .
> I'm quite amazed at your skill set already . Have you been at this your whole life?


I've enjoyed the thought of woodworking since I was quite young, but I only had the financial ability to make it reality about a year ago. I did watch a lot of home improvement TV in my younger years, that probably helped to jumpstart the hobby. For now I'm still fresh to the application side of things.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> I've enjoyed the thought of woodworking since I was quite young, but I only had the financial ability to make it reality about a year ago. I did watch a lot of home improvement TV in my younger years, that probably helped to jumpstart the hobby. For now I'm still fresh to the application side of things.


Kriss it wouldn't hurt to post in the " introduction" area so more members would get a chance to meet you


----------



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Kriss it wouldn't hurt to post in the " introduction" area so more members would get a chance to meet you


Will do, Rick... only that it's getting late in my timezone. I'm one of those people that stops functioning late in the evening. I promise to fill out my profile with some details tomorrow 

Anyway, thanks so much for introducing me to this forum! It's so cool to talk to people that share common interests. It already looks like a wonderful community!


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

I machined my 3/4" plywood this afternoon after receipt of my Whiteside Keyhole bits. All told, took about 2 hours in total including setting up and making my 15 degree fence. 

I made six lengths 2x 450mm, 2x 350mm and 2x 230mm. If I decide I need larger I can always make a couple of 700mm lengths.

Awaiting the delivery of my 'extra grippy tape' and the machine screws/nuts, they should arrive tomorrow so hopefully I'll be able to give it a go then.

No major surprises so far, although I did make a number of test blocks to ensure I knew what was going to happen before I used my remaining 3/4" Birch Ply.

I'm just debating on how best to finish it, paint it grey with green highlights, Danish oil, surfix heavy duty oil or just wax it.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Well that's unfortunate as I was hoping you were down the street lol
> 
> Kriss I've often wondered how good the Festool miter saw is at dust extraction ? Btw you certainly made the best out of a small area as I'm in a 22/26 garage and it's driving me crazy



Agreed, Kriss has a great youtube channel. Kriss lives in Toronto.
I'm a subscriber to his channel.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> I'm in southern Ontario. A bit far away.


Hi Kriss, I didn't realize you were already a member. Glad to see you are here.Looking forwards to your next youtube video.

Larry


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stargate said:


> Hi Kriss, I didn't realize you were already a member. Glad to see you are here.Looking forwards to your next youtube video.
> 
> Larry


Larry Kriss just joined yesterday . Great having him here


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Larry Kriss just joined yesterday . Great having him here


Rick, I agree with you, great having Kriss here. He sure has talent, and he's just 3 hours up the road from me :smile:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Kriss,

Welcome to the forum, you're going to like it here.

Bill


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Kriss.


----------



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Kriss it wouldn't hurt to post in the " introduction" area so more members would get a chance to meet you


Sorry, Rick. Promised I'd do this today but had a long day at work and won't get time to add much interesting information... we'll have to wait for another tomorrow.

Anyway, I wanted to post this yesterday but I wasn't able to post links back then... hopefully it answers some questions: FAQ | FastEasySmartTOOL


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> Sorry, Rick. Promised I'd do this today but had a long day at work and won't get time to add much interesting information... we'll have to wait for another tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to post this yesterday but I wasn't able to post links back then... hopefully it answers some questions: FAQ | FastEasySmartTOOL


I loved those electronics kits when I was young as I always found electronics fascinating .
I want to build a computer desk this winter that is going to have the mother board raised vertically from the rear part of a corner desk via a linear actuator , would have preferred a stepper motor but there's a bit of a learning curve lol . Well plus a lot more support electronics . (Although I do have a stamp ) 
Thought a liquid cooled board with LED highlights would look kinda neat raising out of a desk ,and I haven't see it done yet


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> connected...


festools


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> Found you... Hello! Thanks everyone. There was a mention of this forum in a comment on my video so figured I'd check in. This place looks awesome! I look forward to learning from all of you here.


Welcome to the forum and thanks for the video; you are a great inspiration. My next project. It will be easy especially since I just got the pocket jig. I was going to cut a template out of ¼ plywood, more or less for a one time cut. I think taking the time to duplicate your jig will be the better option.


----------

